# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Πρόβλημα με Εκκίνηση Υπολογιστή

## Leonardo

Γεια σας!Εχω ενα πισι το οποιο το ειχα χτισει πριν φυγω για σπουδες (πριν ~6 χρονια) και μεχρι πριν κατι μηνες αρχισε να κολλαει παααρααα πολυ. Κυριολεκτικα σερνεται. Να πω οτι οταν το πρωτοεφτιαξα του ειχα πανω 1γβ ραμ και το ζοριζα αρκετα. Προσφατα ομως του κουμπωσα 2 των 2γιγα και αρχισε να τα πηγαινει λιγο καλυτερα. Το προβλημα ειναι το εξης.. Οταν παταω το power button για εκκινηση ξεκιναει αγλλα κολλαει το κοκκινο λαμπακι και δεν μπουταρει ουτε καν στο BIOS παρα μονο οταν κλεισω τον διακοπτη του τροφοδοτικου απο πισω , το ξανααναβω αρκετες φορες και τοτε ανοιγει και οταν ανοιγει αργει παρα πολυ να μπει στα windows και οταν μπαινει σερνεται κυριολεκτικα. Κανει 5-10 λεπτα να φορτωσει ολα τα προγραμματα (αντι-βαιρους κτλ.). Στο πισι εχει γινει προσφατα φορματ και δεν τρεχει πολλα προγραμματα. Να δηλωσω οτι καπου ειδα οτι εχει εναν bad sector οταν μπηκα με ubuntu.

Τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα:

Abit fatality f-i90HD motherboard
HDD Western Digital 500GB
RAM 4GB Corsair 800Mhz DDR2
CPU Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 2.90 Ghz
Chieftec 500Watt Τροφοδοτικο
GPU Ati Radeon HD5450 1GB DDR3 PCI-E VGA DVI HDMI (MSI)

Please πρεπει να το φτιαξω γιατι ειναι κριμα! Ευχαιστω προκαταβολικα!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Ασχετα με το προβλημα στην εκκίνηση το οποιο μαλλον ειναι μητρική ή bios και δεν ξερω αν συνδεεται με το προβλημα οτι μετα την εκκινηση τα παντα πανε αργα.
Οσον αφορα οτι μεσα στο λειτουργικο ολα πανε τόσο αργά είναι μια συνηθης συμπεριφορά χτυπημένου σκληρού με bad sectors ο οποιος ισως παλευει με τους μηχανισμους cache του και την προσπαθεια να αποφυγει τα χαρτογραφημενα bad sectors. Βγάζεις το σκληρός αν δεν μπορεις να τον ελεγξεις στο ιδιο το πισι που τώρα ειναι ασθενης. Τον βαζεις σε αλλο υπολογιστη με windows και ελεγχεις την υγεια του με το Hard disk Sentinel το απλο το free. Ξεκινας απο αυτο και δια της ατοπου απαγωγης θα περιορισεις τις πιθανες αιτιες.

σημειωση. Τα εργαλεια της western digital δεν σου βγαζουν οτι ενας σκληρος εχει bad sector ή κακη υγεια οσο αυτο μπορει να καλυφτει απο τους μηχανισμους χαρτογραφησης των bad sectors του σκληρου και η απομονωση τους. Μονο οταν ξεπερασεις ενα ποσοστο κακων τομεων τοτε θα δεις τα εργαλεια της εταιριας να σου βγαζουν προβλημα στο σκληρο γιατι πλεον ειναι αδυνατη η απομονωση τους χωρις να χαθει μερος της χωρητικοτητας του ή πλεον ο σκληρος δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει με ασφαλεια.
Το HD sentinel ομως δεν κρυβει τιποτα.

----------


## Leonardo

Ισως να ειναι αυτο που λες.. Οταν για παραδειγμα αντιγραφω ενα φακελο με αρχεια μεσα σε εξωτερικο σκληρο δισκο κανει 20 λεπτα μπορει και μιση ωρα, που στο λαπτοπ που εχω τις αντιγραφες και επικολλησεις τις κανει για πλακα σε ουτε 5 λεπτα ακομα και σε μεγαλα αρχεια δεν καθυστερει. Καθυστερει οσο χρειαζεται. Με ταχυτητα USB 2.0

Εμενα με απασχολει οταν ανοιγω το πισι κατευθειαν αναβουν και τα 2 λαμπακια (πρασινο-κοκκινο) και κολλαει εκει δεν κανει τιποτα ακομα και ολη μερα να το αφησω, ετσι θα μεινει. Λοιπον σβηνω το πισι απο το τροφοδοτικο ξαναανοιγω το κουμπακι του τροφοδοτικου και μολις το ανοιγω στο καπακι παταω το powe button για εκκινηση και αυτο το κανω αρκετες φορες μεχρι να αναψει κανονικα (να εκκινησει δλδ χωρις να αναψει το κοκκινο φωτακι). 

Σκεφτηκα μηπως φταιει το τροφοδοτικο αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτηκα μαλλον η μητρικη θα φταιει ή ο σκληρος. 

Να δηλωσω οτι η μητρικη αυτη της Abit την αγορασα μεταχειρισμενη και ειναι η εκδοση που λειπει ενα τσιπακι απο πανω της και ισως να ειναι προβληματικη. 
Γιατι και οτα κουμπωσα πανω 2χ2γιγα ραμ με windows 7 64bit διαβαζει 3.7  ~ 3.8  και απορησα.

Απο τα ubuntu γινεται να κανω ελεγχο γιατι δεν εχω καποιο εφεδρικο πισι να τον συνδεσω για ελεγχω?

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

To προβλημα στην εκκινηση αν συμβαινει και με το σκληρο αποσυνδεμενο εντελως, με μονα συνδεμενα μητρικη τροφοδοτικο και μνημες ειναι σιγουρα προβλημα ειτε μητρικης ειτε τροφοδοτικου με πρωτο υπαιτιο θεωρω την μητρικη ή την bios, καποιο ελλατωματικο πυκνωτη που βραχυκλωνει ή προκαλει θορυβο, ή προβλημα στην bios καθως αυτη την ωρα που πατας το κουμπι ειναι το μονο τροφοδοτουμενο κομματι της μητρικης. Ελεγξε την ταση του 5V standby στο ATX μηπως ειναι εκτος οριων. Κανε καλου κακου ενα CLR CMOS αν δε το εχεις κανει ηδη και μετα load FAiL safe defaults γιατι μπορει με το CLR CMOS μπορει να μπαινει στα performance defaults.
Εγω εχω μια μητρικη Gigabyte που μετα απο αναβαθμιση bios σταματησε να ειναι τακτικη στο ανοιγμα με το πατημα του κουμπιου λογω καποιο bug το οποιο ομως δεν μπορεσα ποτε να διορθωσω γιατι δε με αφηνει αν θυμαμαι (την εχω παροπλισει) να ξαναβαλω παλαιοτερο bios. Ξεκιναει με το κουμπι αλλα μετα απο πολλα πατηματα ενω δεν χαμπαριαζει ακομα και χειροκινητα αν πας στο πινακι του ON OFF και το βραχυκυκλωσεις.
Απο ubuntu δεν εχω ιδεα περιμενε εχει πολλα παιδια ηδυμονες του θεματος εδω θα μπορουν να σε κατατοπισουν για εργαλεια ελεγχου.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ένας σίγουρος τρόπος για να βρεις ( σχετικά ) γρήγορα τι φταίει είναι ο εξής ( με την σειρά που είναι γραμμένα τα βήματα):
Αποσυνδέεις από την μητρική τα πάντα εκτός από μία μόνο μνήμη, τον σκληρό δίσκο, πληκτρολόγιο, ποντίκι και οθόνη συνδεμένη στην ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών της μητρικής ( αφού το μηχάνημα είναι σχετικά καινούργιο θα έχει).Δοκιμάζεις να δεις αν ξεκινά κανονικά ή αν κολάει.
Αν ξεκινά κανονικά τότε ένα από τα εξαρτήματα που έβγαλες έφταιγε.
Συνδέεις ένα - ένα όσα έβγαλες και κάθε φορά δοκιμάζεις να δεις αν ξεκινά κανονικά. Μόλις κολήσει, καταλαβαίνεις ότι το τελευταίο που έβαλες έφταιγε! Αν δεν ξεκινά κανονικά άλλαξε την μνήμη με την άλλη ( είπες είναι δύο ) και δοκίμασε ξανά.
Αν και με την δεύτερη μνήμη δεν ξεκινά κανονικά άλλαξε τροφοδοτικό.Αν και με άλλο τροφοδοτικό δεν ξεκινά έλεξε τον δίσκο για bad sectors.Aν με άλλο τροφοδοτικό και ελεγμένο δίσκο δεν ξεκινά κανονικά τότε σίγουρα είναι η μητρική. 


Καταλαβαίνω ότι ίσως να μην υπάρχει άλλο τροφοδοτικό για το 2.2.2 βήμα. Στο BIOS όμως μπορείς να δεις τις τάσεις και να ελέξεις αν είναι τουλάχιστον μέσα στα επιθυμητά όρια. Αν πάλι θέλεις να είσαι 100% σίγουρος: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NejnsJ4RjD8 ορίστε βίντεο για το πως γίνεται.

Καλή τύχη στην ...περιπέτειά σου!

----------


## Leonardo

> Ένας σίγουρος τρόπος για να βρεις ( σχετικά ) γρήγορα τι φταίει είναι ο εξής ( με την σειρά που είναι γραμμένα τα βήματα):
> Αποσυνδέεις από την μητρική τα πάντα εκτός από μία μόνο μνήμη, τον σκληρό δίσκο, πληκτρολόγιο, ποντίκι και οθόνη συνδεμένη στην ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών της μητρικής





Οκ, δηλαδη βγαζω μονο καρτα γραφικων και μια μνημη και τα οπτικα μεσα. Θα το δοκιμασω αυτο που λες και θα δουμε..

----------


## Leonardo

Θα το δοκιμασω αυτο με το σκληρο δισκο γιατι και εγω ειμαι σιγουρος σχεδον οχι απολυτα οτι ειναι ή μητρικη ή σκληρος γιατι τα υπολοιπα μου φαινονται να λειτουργουν κανονικα. Τσεκαρα και θερμοκρασια επεξεργαστη απο μπιος και ειναι οκ ~38-40 βαθμους.
Για τις μετρησεις δεν εχω πολυμετρο να το κανω και το CLR CMOS δεν ξερω πως γινεται. 
Να δηλωσω οτι δεν ειμαι τεχνικος ουτε εχω σπουδασει πανω σε αυτα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Εδώ http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/...0hd_manual.pdf είναι οι οδηγίες χρήσης της motherboard. Λέει και πώς ακριβώς γίνεται το CLR ( Clear ) CMOS. Αν τα Αγγλικά είναι πρόβλημα πες μου να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## Kernel Panic

Ρίξε μια ματιά για φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό και στο motherboard

----------

mikemtb (29-04-18)

----------


## Leonardo

*Κώστα (FreeEnergy)* Εκανα μια γρηγορει δοκιμη. 
1. Αποσυνδεσα τον σκληρο δισκο απο τροφοδοσια το αναψα και ξεκινησε κανονικα με το usb bootable που ειχα στην πισω θυρα usb με τα ubuntu μεσα. 
2. Εβγαλα και το usb στικακι απο πισω, τον ξανα ανοιξα και παλι κολλουσε με το κοκκινο λαμπακι οπως ειπα αρχικα.
3. Με το στικακι συνδεδεμενο πισω, αλλαξα τις μνημες σε dual channel παλι απλα στις αλλες 2 θυρες που εχει διαφορετικου χρωματος και παλι ανοιξε και μαλιστα ανοιξε πολυ γρηγορα χωρις να κολλαει.

Ισως να φταιει ο σκληρος γιατι οταν τον συνδεω κολλαει και οταν δεν υπαρχει ουτε στικακι ουτε σκληρος παλι κολλαει με κοκκινο λαμπακι.
Δηλαδη φταιει ο σκληρος? (νομιζω ειναι προφανες)..


*Ενημερωση.. 

*Εβγαλα το στικακι και συνδεσα μονο του τον σκληρο και μπουταρε κανονικα. Τον εσβησα 2 φορες, τον ξανα μπουταρα και .. και τις 2 φορες μπουταρε κανονικοτατα χωρις να κολλησει στο κοκκινο λαμπακι. Δηλαδη πατωντας το power button δεν αναψε κανενα κοκκινο λεντακι, αναψε μονο το πρασινο αρχικα και στη συνεχεια αναβε  το κοκκινο λεντακι εκει που επρεπε..

Οποτε ειναι μητρικη ? Σκληρο Δισκο αποκλειουμε?

----------


## makocer

> 1. Αποσυνδεσα τον σκληρο δισκο απο τροφοδοσια το αναψα και ξεκινησε κανονικα με το usb bootable που ειχα στην πισω θυρα usb με τα ubuntu μεσα. 
> 2. Εβγαλα και το usb στικακι απο πισω, τον ξανα ανοιξα και παλι κολλουσε με το κοκκινο λαμπακι οπως ειπα αρχικα.
> 3. Με το στικακι συνδεδεμενο πισω, *αλλαξα τις μνημες σε dual channel παλι απλα στις αλλες 2 θυρες που εχει διαφορετικου χρωματος* και παλι ανοιξε και μαλιστα ανοιξε πολυ γρηγορα χωρις να κολλαει.
> 
> Ισως να φταιει ο σκληρος γιατι οταν τον συνδεω κολλαει και οταν δεν υπαρχει ουτε στικακι ουτε σκληρος παλι κολλαει με κοκκινο λαμπακι.
> Δηλαδη φταιει ο σκληρος? (νομιζω ειναι προφανες)..
> 
> 
> *Ενημερωση.. 
> ...



αυτο με τις μνημες δεν ειναι πολυ ξεκαθαρο - ποτε εκανες αλλαγη και σε ποια θεση τις ειχες πριν?
λογικα 2 ντιμακια μπαινουν στις θεσεις 1-3 για dual channel

υποψιαζομαι οτι κατι δεν ειχε πατησει καλα - απο φις ρευματος μεχρι sata καλωδιο ή καποιο ντιμακι μνημης...

ps. τωρα που το τσεκαρα , οι 2 μνημες μπαινουν στις *κοκκινες* θεσεις

----------


## Leonardo

> αυτο με τις μνημες δεν ειναι πολυ ξεκαθαρο - ποτε εκανες αλλαγη και σε ποια θεση τις ειχες πριν?
> λογικα 2 ντιμακια μπαινουν στις θεσεις 1-3 για dual channel
> 
> υποψιαζομαι οτι κατι δεν ειχε πατησει καλα - απο φις ρευματος μεχρι sata καλωδιο ή καποιο ντιμακι μνημης...
> 
> ps. τωρα που το τσεκαρα , οι 2 μνημες μπαινουν στις *κοκκινες* θεσεις




Ναι φιλε απο τις κοκκινες τις περασα στις μαυρες θυρες. Νομιζω οτι δεν εχει σημασια παλι σε Dual Channel Mode λειτουργουν. 
Εμενα παντως μου φαινεται τα προβληματα τα κανουν ειτε το τροφοδοτικο ειτε η μητρικη. Δεν νομιζω να φταινε οι μνημες γιατι και τωρα που τις αλλαξα (μαυρη θυρα ειναι τωρα) ξεκιναει κανονικα χωρις προβλημα. 
Ας ακουσουμε και αλλες γνωμες ομως.. 

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Leonardo

Παιδια..εβγαλα τον σκληρο δισκο μονο αυτον τον αναψα κολλαγε, αλλαξα θεση στις μνημες απο κοκκινες θυρες σε μαυρες θυρες (μαζι με σκληρο δισκο και αναψε κανονικα 2 φορες μετα τις 2 φορες παλι κολλαγε (στις κοκκινες θυρες κολλαει παντα και δεν ανοιγει, εβγαλα καρτα γραφικων..το δουλεψα με την μαμισια της μητρικης αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι. 

Αρα ο σκληρος σιγουρα δεν φταιει πιστευω. Οι μνημες που τις αλλαξα θεση απο κοκκινες θυρες στις μαυρες θυρες εκει ανοιξε κανα 2-3 φορες που το δοκιμασα αλλα μετα   το ξανα δοκιμασα και παλι κολλαγε..

Οποτε πιστευω ή εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο ή η μητρικη. [πολυμετρο να μετρησω τασεις τροφοδοτικου δεν εχω] .

Παιδια ακουω τις δικες σας γνωμες.. Πλζζζζ!

----------


## p270

η μητρικη ειναι οκ ; ειδες για φουσκομενους πυκνωτες ; τις μνημες τις εβαλες μια μια ; αν τα εχεις κανει ολα αυτα sorry δεν εχω διαβασει τα προηγουμενα

----------


## Leonardo

> η μητρικη ειναι οκ ; ειδες για φουσκομενους πυκνωτες ; τις μνημες τις εβαλες μια μια ; αν τα εχεις κανει ολα αυτα sorry δεν εχω διαβασει τα προηγουμενα



Τις μνημες τις δοκιμασα και τις δυο ταυτοχρονα σε ντουαλ τσανελ παντα δηλαδη στις κοκκινες θυρες και στις μαυρες αντιστοιχα (dual channel), αλλα θα τις δοκιμασω και μια ξεχωριστα την καθεμια για να δουμε..
Οι πυκνωτες ειναι οκ δεν ειδα καποιον φουσκωμενο πυκνωτη, ουτε "κιτρινιασμενους" πυκνωτες και ολα εδειχναν μια χαρα..




*Ενημερωση -->*   Παιδια θα τρελαθω στο τελος.. Τωρα το πισι με ολα κουμπωμενα πανω λειτουργει κανονικα, το ξεκινησα κανα 3-4 φορες και μπουταρε κανονικοτατα δηλαδη οπως ηταν αρχικα οπως ηταν οταν ειχε το προβλημα.

Οι δοκιμες που εκανα ειναι οι εξης: 

Με 1 μνημη στην κοκκινη θυρα (DIMM 1)  + σκληρος δισκος = ΟΧΙ (no boot)
Με 1 μνημη στην κοκκινη θυρα (DIMM 1)  + χωρις σκληρο δισκο = ΝΑΙ (μπουταρει)

Με 2 μνημες στις κοκκινες θυρες (DIMM 1 + 3)  + χωρις σκληρο δισκο = ΝΑΙ
Με 2 μνημες στις κοκκινες θυρες (DIMM 1 + 3)  + σκληρο δισκο = ΝΑΙ

Αυτες οι δοκιμες εγιναν χωρις την εξωτερικη καρτα γραφικων, αλλα με την μαμισια της μητρικης.

Εγω ειναι αναμεσα σε τροφοδοτικο,σκληρο,μητρικη.. ενα απο αυτα πιστευω οτι φταιει. Το πισι ανοιγει κανονικα συνεχομενα χωρις να κολλαει, ενω δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι. Οτι ειχε αρχικα οταν δεν μπουταρε, εχει και τωρα που ξεκιναει. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν το αφησω για λιγη ωρα σβηστο και το αναψω αν κολλησει παλι.
Παιδια τι λετε να φταιει ? Θα καταληξουμε καπου ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leonardo

Παιδια τα φωτα σας....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Παιδια τα φωτα σας....



Επειδή λίγο μπερδεμένα μας φαίνονται δεν κοιτάς μήπως βρεις ένα πολύμετρο να μετρήσεις κάποια σημεία για σιγουριά ;;; Ειδικά όταν σου κάνει προβλήματα.
Όταν μπαζοβγάζεις τις μνήμες κάνουν σωστά κλικ κουμπώνοντας ;;; 
Αρίθμησε τις μνήμες μήπως κάποια είναι προβληματική ... 
Μήπως κάτι είναι κουνημένο, κακώς τοποθετημένο;;; 
Έχεις καλό χέρι ;;; ή μήπως λίγο βαρύ ;;; 
Δεν βγάζεις μια φωτό της μητρικής να δούμε, κάποιοι έχουν εξαιρετικό μάτι ....

----------


## IRF

Βάλε φωτογραφίες μπορεί να είναι και ράγισμα μητρικής από πίεση για να κουμπώσεις κάτι πάνω σε αυτή.Είναι όλα καινούργια;
Μπουτάρει με dvd(ή usb)  bootable ubuntu *χωρίς καθόλου* σκληρό;;;πως λειτουργεί στο ubuntu

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Εμενα μου φαινεται οτι εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο 
Ανοιξε το και δες αν εχει φουσκομενους πυκνωτες. Θα εχει σιγουρα. Γιαυτο παιζει μετα απο λιγο 
Κανοντας τις αλλαγες του δινεις χρονο να "ζεσταθει" Αν το αφησεις κλειστο μετα κανει παλι τα ιδια.

----------


## IRF

Κάποια απλά πράγματα πρέπει να γίνονται *ΑΜΕΣΩΣ* για να μην συζητάμε ώρες επί θεωρητικών-μεντιουμικών συζητήσεων του τύπου είναι αυτό είναι το άλλο............................................
*Μέτρηση όλων των τάσεων του τροφοδοτικού σε λειτουργία.*Και μετά ξανασυζητάμε

----------


## Leonardo

> Επειδή λίγο μπερδεμένα μας φαίνονται δεν κοιτάς μήπως βρεις ένα πολύμετρο να μετρήσεις κάποια σημεία για σιγουριά ;;; Ειδικά όταν σου κάνει προβλήματα.
> Όταν μπαζοβγάζεις τις μνήμες κάνουν σωστά κλικ κουμπώνοντας ;;; 
> Αρίθμησε τις μνήμες μήπως κάποια είναι προβληματική ... 
> Μήπως κάτι είναι κουνημένο, κακώς τοποθετημένο;;; 
> Έχεις καλό χέρι ;;; ή μήπως λίγο βαρύ ;;; 
> Δεν βγάζεις μια φωτό της μητρικής να δούμε, κάποιοι έχουν εξαιρετικό μάτι ....



Δεν μπορω να βρω απο πουθενα πολυμετρο.
Οι μνημες κουμπωνουν κανονικα, το προσεξα.
Πιστευω πως ολα ειναι μια χαρα τοποθετημενα. Προσφατα αλλαξα ψυχτρα επεξεργαστη και αρχικα πιστευα πως λογω του επεξεργαστη δεν ανοιγει αλλα τσεκαρα τις θερμοκρασιες του και ειναι οκ, δηλαδη η ψυχτρα ειναι οκ τοποθετημενη, αλλιως θα ζεσταινοταν πανω απο το "κανονικο".
Το χερι μου ειναι "κανονικο"- "συνηθισμενο" προς βαρυ...  
Θα βγαλω και θα ποσταρω..






> Βάλε φωτογραφίες μπορεί να είναι και ράγισμα μητρικής από πίεση για να κουμπώσεις κάτι πάνω σε αυτή.Είναι όλα καινούργια;
> Μπουτάρει με dvd(ή usb) bootable ubuntu *χωρίς καθόλου* σκληρό;;;πως λειτουργεί στο ubuntu



Θα βγαλω φωτο απο πισω και μπρος.
Τα ubuntu ειναι εγκατεστημενα στο πισι. Τα εγκατεστησα στο σκληρο ωστε να μην μπουταρει απο usb και αργει.
Αγορασα την μητρικη μεταχειρισμενη και νομιζω οτι ειναι ελλατωματικη , δεν ξερω , δεν ειμαι σιγουρος..






> Εμενα μου φαινεται οτι εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο 
> Ανοιξε το και δες αν εχει φουσκομενους πυκνωτες. Θα εχει σιγουρα. Γιαυτο παιζει μετα απο λιγο 
> Κανοντας τις αλλαγες του δινεις χρονο να "ζεσταθει" Αν το αφησεις κλειστο μετα κανει παλι τα ιδια.



Και εγω νομιζω αυτο φταιει.. πρεπει να το ελεγξω. Στην αρχη δεν μου το 'κανε αυτο ξεκινουσε κανονικα. Οταν το εκλεισα και το αφησα για αρκετες ωρες εκτος λειτουργιας, οταν πατησα το κουμπακι μετα απο ωρες ξανακολλησε (με το κοκκινο λαμπακι) και τιποτα. Το εκλεινα απο πισω με το κουμπακι τροφοδοτικου, το ανοιγα και κατευθειαν πατουσα το power button (το ξερω οτι ειναι επικυνδυνο αυτο) αλλα δεν εκλεινε απο πουθενα μονο απο πισω ηθελε(ουτε απο ΡΠΎ power button δεν εκλεινε.. και αυτο το εκανα συνεχεια μεχρι να "πετυχω την στιγμη που θα ξεκινουσε κανονικα..





> Κάποια απλά πράγματα πρέπει να γίνονται *ΑΜΕΣΩΣ* για να μην συζητάμε ώρες επί θεωρητικών-μεντιουμικών συζητήσεων του τύπου είναι αυτό είναι το άλλο............................................
> *Μέτρηση όλων των τάσεων του τροφοδοτικού σε λειτουργία.*Και μετά ξανασυζητάμε



Δεν εχω πολυμετρο οπως ειπα αλλιως θα τις μετρουσα.. σορρυ!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Οταν το εκλεισα και το αφησα για αρκετες ωρες εκτος λειτουργιας, οταν πατησα το κουμπακι μετα απο ωρες ξανακολλησε (με το κοκκινο λαμπακι) και τιποτα. Το εκλεινα απο πισω με το κουμπακι τροφοδοτικου, το ανοιγα και κατευθειαν πατουσα το power button (το ξερω οτι ειναι επικυνδυνο αυτο) αλλα δεν εκλεινε απο πουθενα μονο απο πισω ηθελε(ουτε απο ΡΠΎ power button δεν εκλεινε.. και αυτο το εκανα συνεχεια μεχρι να "πετυχω την στιγμη που θα ξεκινουσε κανονικα.. 
> Δεν εχω πολυμετρο οπως ειπα αλλιως θα τις μετρουσα.. σορρυ!



Ελπίζω να ξέρεις πως κλείνεις το pc κρατώντας το κουμπί πατημένο για 5-6 " ... Βέβαια πολλές φορές μπερδεύονται στα πολλά ανοιγοκλεισίματα και πρέπει να μπεις στα Bios ή στο μενού εκκίνησης για σιγουριά και να τσεκάρεις 2-3 πράγματα. 
Ένα πολύμετρο της πλάκας κάνει 5-6 € θα σου δείξει τα βασικά. Π.χ. αν η ένδειξη δεν είναι σταθερή θα ξέρεις ότι είναι πυκνωτές τροφοδοτικού. Άντε πάρε ένα.

----------


## Leonardo

> Ελπίζω να ξέρεις πως κλείνεις το pc κρατώντας το κουμπί πατημένο για 5-6 " ... Βέβαια πολλές φορές μπερδεύονται στα πολλά ανοιγοκλεισίματα και πρέπει να μπεις στα Bios ή στο μενού εκκίνησης για σιγουριά και να τσεκάρεις 2-3 πράγματα.



Ναι το δοκιμασα αυτο που λες αλλα τιποτα, μονο απο πισω μπορουσα να το κλεισω με διακοπη ρευματος. Απο μπροστα δεν ανταποκρινοταν στο πατημα του κουμπιου.

----------


## Leonardo

001.jpg 002.jpg006.jpg

Οι 2 πρωτες ειναι της μητρικης και η τελευταια ειναι του τροφοδοτικου!
Βλεπετε κατι περιεργο?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> 001.jpg 002.jpg006.jpg
> 
> Οι 2 πρωτες ειναι της μητρικης και η τελευταια ειναι του τροφοδοτικου!
> Βλεπετε κατι περιεργο?



Άντε πάρε ενα πολυμετράκι, να μετρήσεις δυό τιμές ότι και να δείξει κάτι θα είναι και τα τροφοδοτικά είναι φθηνά αν φταίει αυτό ...
..... όσο για το *E = mc ²   ....  σου λείπει το Δ ..... * *E = Δmc ²   !!!*

----------


## Leonardo

Θα παραγγειλω ναι, αλλα θα αργησω να το παραλαβω. Βασικα εχω ενα εφεδρικο τροφοδοτικο, ισως και 2. θα κανω μια δοκιμη και με αλλο τροφοδοτικο και θα δουμε...

Ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας! Θα σας ενημερωσω συντομα...

----------


## stam1982

Στην 3η φωτο κοιταξε για φουσκωμενο πυκνωτη κατω απο την αρμαθια με τα καλωδια.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Θα παραγγειλω ναι, αλλα θα αργησω να το παραλαβω. Βασικα εχω ενα εφεδρικο τροφοδοτικο, ισως και 2. θα κανω μια δοκιμη και με αλλο τροφοδοτικο και θα δουμε... 
> Ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας! Θα σας ενημερωσω συντομα...



για βάλε ένα απο τα εφεδρικά, λίγο πρόχειρα στο βίδωμα τους μέχρι να δεις τι παίζει ... να μην σου πω ούτε καν βίδωμα αν σε παίρνει εκει που τον δοκιμάζεις ....

----------


## IRF

Το πολύμετρο κοστίζει 5-10 ευρώ δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις ακριβό.Θα σου χρειαστεί μια ζωή από εκεί ξεκινάς πάντα.Μερικές φορές κολλάει και το πλαστικό κουμπί του διακόπτη εκκίνησης με το πλαστικό της πρόσοψης.Το πολύμετρο σε γλυτώνει από έργατοώρες δουλειάς ξεβιδωμάτων-βιδωμάτων.Δεν είναι εύκολο να βγάζεις κάθε εξάρτημα που υπάρχει να το αντικαθιστάς με άλλο να δεις αν δουλεύει όλο το σύστημα.

----------


## IRF

> 001.jpg 002.jpg006.jpg
> 
> Οι 2 πρωτες ειναι της μητρικης και η τελευταια ειναι του τροφοδοτικου!
> Βλεπετε κατι περιεργο?



Σίγουρα δεν βραχυκυκλώνει κάτι στο σασί;Το τροφοδοτικό είναι  χρησιμοποιημένο από άλλο Η/Υ; το αλουμίνιο ενός ηλεκτρολυτικού φαίνεται  να έχει εκτεθεί σε υγρασία πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καιρό,έχει και άλατα πάνω.

----------


## Leonardo

> για βάλε ένα απο τα εφεδρικά, λίγο πρόχειρα στο βίδωμα τους μέχρι να δεις τι παίζει ... να μην σου πω ούτε καν βίδωμα αν σε παίρνει εκει που τον δοκιμάζεις ....



Εβαλα ενα αλλο τροφοδοτικο ιδιας μαρκας που χρησιμοποιουσα στο παλιο πισι 450watt αλλα και παλι κανει τα ιδια.. Παλι κολλαει.
Εβγαλα και καρτα γραφικων και optical drives και σκληρο (μετα τον ξαναεβαλα ) εκανα ολες τις δοκιμες και τις μνημες επισης τις αλλαξα θεσεις, εβγαλα τη μια, το δουλεψα μονο με μια παλι εδειχνε στην αρχη να δουλευει αλλα μετα απο ωρες παλι κολλουσε. Τωρα με το αλλο τροφοδοτικο κολλαει οσες φορες και να το ανοιξω.

Αρα καταληγουμε οτι φταιει η μητρικη? Την πηρα μεταχειρησμενη και μου "βρωμαει" λιγο..(Γι'αυτο ισως να μου διαβασε τις μνημες σαν 3.70κατι με windows 64bita με 4giga κουμπωμενες πανω).  

Τι λετε???  Συμπερασμα?

----------


## nepomuk

> Τι λετε???  Συμπερασμα?




Abit fatality f-i90HD motherboard
Τα εχει τα χρονακια της  ....επιπλεον η Abit  μας εχει αφησει χρονους .
Αρα ...ψαχνεις στα  παλια  για  mobo 775

----------


## Leonardo

> Abit fatality f-i90HD motherboard
> Τα εχει τα χρονακια της  ....επιπλεον η Abit  μας εχει αφησει χρονους .
> Αρα ...ψαχνεις στα  παλια  για  mobo 775



Ναι αλλα υπαρχουν μητρικες με 775 καινουργιες? 
Αν βρω θα τσιμπησω παντως για να δω αν θα

Πιστευα οτι ειναι καλες ή τουλαχιστον ηταν γιατι το πρωτο μου πισακι πριν πανω απο 10-15 χρονια ειχε μητρικη Abit και ακομα λειτουργει μετα απο τοσο καιρο και πιστευα οτι η συγκεκριμενη μαρκα οταν εχτισα το νεο μου πισακι, αυτο που εχει προβλημα τωρα 2010-2011 ετος  νομιζα οτι ηταν απο τις καλες, δυνατες μητρικες (ισως να ηταν ελαττωματικη επειδη την αγορασα μεταχειρισμενη απο e-shop τοτε)... Τεσπα. 


Φιλος εχεις να μου προτεινεις καμια 755 socket αξιοπιστη.. που να διαβαζει 4γιγα και οχι 3.70γιγα  οπως αυτη, μπορει ομως να φταινε και οι μνημες ραμ.. 
Οπως και να 'χει περιμενω απαντηση φιλε μου!!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ναι αλλα υπαρχουν μητρικες με 775 καινουργιες? 
> Αν βρω θα τσιμπησω παντως για να δω αν θα
> 
> Πιστευα οτι ειναι καλες ή τουλαχιστον ηταν γιατι το πρωτο μου πισακι πριν πανω απο 10-15 χρονια ειχε μητρικη Abit και ακομα λειτουργει μετα απο τοσο καιρο και πιστευα οτι η συγκεκριμενη μαρκα οταν εχτισα το νεο μου πισακι, αυτο που εχει προβλημα τωρα 2010-2011 ετος  νομιζα οτι ηταν απο τις καλες, δυνατες μητρικες (ισως να ηταν ελαττωματικη επειδη την αγορασα μεταχειρισμενη απο e-shop τοτε)... Τεσπα. 
> 
> 
> Φιλος εχεις να μου προτεινεις καμια 755 socket αξιοπιστη.. που να διαβαζει 4γιγα και οχι 3.70γιγα  οπως αυτη, μπορει ομως να φταινε και οι μνημες ραμ.. 
> Οπως και να 'χει περιμενω απαντηση φιλε μου!!



Φίλε μου είχα το ίδιο θέμα προ καιρού. Λοιπόν ανοίγοντας το pc πάτα Delete ή ότι άλλο σου προτείνει για να γυρίσει στο μενού των Bios. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω την κατάλληλη ορολογία και δεν ξέρω κάθε εταιρεία πως τα λέει. Πρέπει να βρείς το configuration memory ή όπως αλλιώς το λέει και να του βάλεις Remapping ή οπως το λέει και το εννοεί αυτό. 
Με κάποια τελευταία ενημέρωση που έκανε προφανώς έχασε τις ρυθμίσεις που είχε. Μου το έκανε κι εμένα προ καιρού !!! Ενώ είχα για πολλά χρόνια 8 Gb μνήμες ξαφνικά τις μετρούσε 3,6 όπως εσένα. Αν δεν έχεις τις στοιχειώδης γνώσεις να το κάνεις και κάποιον καλό γνώστη κοντά σου ή έστω απο τηλ μην το κάνεις και χάσεις τα πάντα. Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι του έκανες την σωστή αλλαγή πατάς F10 και Υ (συνήθως έτσι κάνουν)  για να κρατήσεις τις αλλαγές και κάνει έξοδο για επανεκκίνηση. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος απλά κάνεις Exit χωρίς να κρατηθούν οι αλλαγές και ξαναδοκιμάζεις στην επόμενη εκκίνηση. Στην δεξιά πλευρά της οθόνης σου εξηγεί τι κάνει κάθε επιλογή αν μπορεις να καταλάβεις τι κάνεις και τι εννοεί. Ένα ένα τα βήματα και με σιγουριά. !!! Πάντως νομίζω ότι έχω μια CPU Q9400 που θα τον βελτιώσει πολύ μετά !!! Τις αμέσως επόμενες ώρες δυστυχώς δεν θα είμαι διαθέσιμος αλλά δεν είμαι και "μετρ" του είδους. Κάποιος άλλος ίσως ....

----------


## Leonardo

> Φίλε μου είχα το ίδιο θέμα προ καιρού. Λοιπόν ανοίγοντας το pc πάτα Delete ή ότι άλλο σου προτείνει για να γυρίσει στο μενού των Bios. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω την κατάλληλη ορολογία και δεν ξέρω κάθε εταιρεία πως τα λέει. Πρέπει να βρείς το configuration memory ή όπως αλλιώς το λέει και να του βάλεις Remapping ή οπως το λέει και το εννοεί αυτό. 
> Με κάποια τελευταία ενημέρωση που έκανε προφανώς έχασε τις ρυθμίσεις που είχε. Μου το έκανε κι εμένα προ καιρού !!! Ενώ είχα για πολλά χρόνια 8 Gb μνήμες ξαφνικά τις μετρούσε 3,6 όπως εσένα. Αν δεν έχεις τις στοιχειώδης γνώσεις να το κάνεις και κάποιον καλό γνώστη κοντά σου ή έστω απο τηλ μην το κάνεις και χάσεις τα πάντα. Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι του έκανες την σωστή αλλαγή πατάς F10 και Υ (συνήθως έτσι κάνουν)  για να κρατήσεις τις αλλαγές και κάνει έξοδο για επανεκκίνηση. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος απλά κάνεις Exit χωρίς να κρατηθούν οι αλλαγές και ξαναδοκιμάζεις στην επόμενη εκκίνηση. Στην δεξιά πλευρά της οθόνης σου εξηγεί τι κάνει κάθε επιλογή αν μπορεις να καταλάβεις τι κάνεις και τι εννοεί. Ένα ένα τα βήματα και με σιγουριά. !!! Πάντως νομίζω ότι έχω μια CPU Q9400 που θα τον βελτιώσει πολύ μετά !!! Τις αμέσως επόμενες ώρες δυστυχώς δεν θα είμαι διαθέσιμος αλλά δεν είμαι και "μετρ" του είδους. Κάποιος άλλος ίσως ....



Ναι φιλε μου δεν θα διαφωνησω σε αυτα που λες αλλα το  βασικο μου προβλημα ειναι να εκκινει ο υπολογιστης κανονικα χωρις αυτο το καταστροφικο κολλημα.. Μετα αυτο που προτινεις να κανω ειναι ευκολο και δεν ειναι τοσο ζωτικης σημασιας οσο το βασικο προβλημα που προσπαθω να λυσω.. 
Εαν ομως μπουταρει κανονικα χωρις κολλημα θα μπω στο BIOS να ριξω μια ματια.. 
Σαν να αρχιζουν να βγαινουν σιγα σιγα προβληματα απο αυτη την μητρικη.. :P

----------


## nepomuk

καινουργια  775 ;  Ουτε  για  αστειο , στα  παλια  θα ψαξεις αγγελιες   κτλπ   
Abit δεν υφισταται  πλεον , εξ'αλλου λιγοι παικτες μεινανε στα mobo.
Το Θεμα ειναι ποσα να δωσεις ; Τι θα σου βγει ; ..   15 ευρω ; 20 ;
Στο ebay , απο Uk καλυτερα , τεσπα εντος  ευρωπης ,ισως  βρεις κανενα  σετακι 
με  επεξεργαστη οπως  ο παραπανω  που αναφερθηκε   τετραπυρηνος  q9400 .
Παντως  μου προκαλει καταπληξη οτι  ηλεκτρονικοι εδω  η μεγαλη πλειοψηφια  και 
μερικοι εχουν  ξεμεινει  με  775  ,ακομα και ως εφεδρικο pc.
Καλη τυχη στις  ανασκαφες  σου.

----------


## Leonardo

> καινουργια  775 ;  Ουτε  για  αστειο , στα  παλια  θα ψαξεις αγγελιες   κτλπ   
> Abit δεν υφισταται  πλεον , εξ'αλλου λιγοι παικτες μεινανε στα mobo.
> Το Θεμα ειναι ποσα να δωσεις ; Τι θα σου βγει ; ..   15 ευρω ; 20 ;
> Στο ebay , απο Uk καλυτερα , τεσπα εντος  ευρωπης ,ισως  βρεις κανενα  σετακι 
> με  επεξεργαστη οπως  ο παραπανω  που αναφερθηκε   τετραπυρηνος  q9400 .
> Παντως  μου προκαλει καταπληξη οτι  ηλεκτρονικοι εδω  η μεγαλη πλειοψηφια  και 
> μερικοι εχουν  ξεμεινει  με  775  ,ακομα και ως εφεδρικο pc.
> Καλη τυχη στις  ανασκαφες  σου.



Δεν ασχολουμε επαγγελματικα με το πισια και τα υπολοιπα.. Ερασιτεχνικα μονο.
Το πισακι το ειχα χρισει πριν χρονια και τωρα χρησιμοποιω ενα λαπτοπ απλα δεν θελω να το βλεπω να καθεται ετσι στην ακρη και αντι να το πεταξω ή να το κανω κομματια σε parts ελεγα να βρω μιαα μητρικη και ειτε μεταχειρησμενη αλλα σε ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ειτε να αγορασω μια καινουργα εαν βρω καπου. 

Αν εχει κανενας ας στειλει pm! Thnx!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν ασχολουμε επαγγελματικα με το πισια και τα υπολοιπα.. Ερασιτεχνικα μονο.
> Το πισακι το ειχα χρισει πριν χρονια και τωρα χρησιμοποιω ενα λαπτοπ απλα δεν θελω να το βλεπω να καθεται ετσι στην ακρη και αντι να το πεταξω ή να το κανω κομματια σε parts ελεγα να βρω μιαα μητρικη και ειτε μεταχειρησμενη αλλα σε ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ειτε να αγορασω μια καινουργα εαν βρω καπου. 
> Αν εχει κανενας ας στειλει pm! Thnx!



Όπως είπα νωρίτερα είχα το ίδιο θέμα έτσι ξαφνικά !!! Αυτή τη στιγμή (και πριν) σου γράφω από pc με 775, 10ετίας πλέον, και δουλεύει άψογα !!! 
Δεν μπορώ να αξιολογήσω την μητρική που έχεις αλλά εδώ με παρακίνησαν κάποια καλά μέλη και τον βελτίωσα με ένα επεξεργαστή καλύτερον από αυτόν που είχα και είμαι ξανά ζωντανός στην σκηνή .... Το κύριο πρόβλημά μου ήταν κάτι σαν αυτό που περιγράφεις εσύ, είχε λαλήσει και ήθελε νέες ρυθμίσεις. Δεν άλλαξα μητρική τελικά, σιγούρεψα τις μνήμες του γιατί μία τόσο ξεκούναγαν όπως και οι ρυθμίσεις τους. Έβαλα έναν επεξεργαστή ναι μεν καλύτερο αλλά στα τυφλά (δεύτερο χέρι) και πήρα έναν SSD δίσκο (ίσως αυτός έφταιγε) με νεα Win 7  και νάμαι !!! 100€ βέβαια μου στοίχισε η αναβάθμιση αλλά καμαρώνω το μηχάνημα καθώς πάει να μπεί στην εφηβεία του !!! Νομίζω πάλι ότι μου έχει μείνει η παλιά CPU Q9400 η οποία είναι σχεδόν διπλάσιας δυναμικότητας από αυτήν που έχεις, και την σηκώνει η μητρική σου από ότι είδα. Αν πάρεις έναν SSD δίσκο αν έχεις και κάποια Win 7 να του περάσεις (δεν θα πάει χαμένος) και δεν βγεί το πείραμα τελικά. Στην αντίθετη αν βάλεις μητρική και δεν βγει το πείραμα θα έχεις δώσει πολύ χρόνο και δουλειά ίσως και κάποια λεφτά και μετά πάλι από την αρχή !!!

----------


## FreeEnergy

http://www.xe.gr/computers/motherboa...279360453.html

----------


## Leonardo

> Όπως είπα νωρίτερα είχα το ίδιο θέμα έτσι ξαφνικά !!! Αυτή τη στιγμή (και πριν) σου γράφω από pc με 775, 10ετίας πλέον, και δουλεύει άψογα !!! 
> Δεν μπορώ να αξιολογήσω την μητρική που έχεις αλλά εδώ με παρακίνησαν κάποια καλά μέλη και τον βελτίωσα με ένα επεξεργαστή καλύτερον από αυτόν που είχα και είμαι ξανά ζωντανός στην σκηνή .... Το κύριο πρόβλημά μου ήταν κάτι σαν αυτό που περιγράφεις εσύ, είχε λαλήσει και ήθελε νέες ρυθμίσεις. Δεν άλλαξα μητρική τελικά, σιγούρεψα τις μνήμες του γιατί μία τόσο ξεκούναγαν όπως και οι ρυθμίσεις τους. Έβαλα έναν επεξεργαστή ναι μεν καλύτερο αλλά στα τυφλά (δεύτερο χέρι) και πήρα έναν SSD δίσκο (ίσως αυτός έφταιγε) με νεα Win 7  και νάμαι !!! 100€ βέβαια μου στοίχισε η αναβάθμιση αλλά καμαρώνω το μηχάνημα καθώς πάει να μπεί στην εφηβεία του !!! Νομίζω πάλι ότι μου έχει μείνει η παλιά CPU Q9400 η οποία είναι σχεδόν διπλάσιας δυναμικότητας από αυτήν που έχεις, και την σηκώνει η μητρική σου από ότι είδα. Αν πάρεις έναν SSD δίσκο αν έχεις και κάποια Win 7 να του περάσεις (δεν θα πάει χαμένος) και δεν βγεί το πείραμα τελικά. Στην αντίθετη αν βάλεις μητρική και δεν βγει το πείραμα θα έχεις δώσει πολύ χρόνο και δουλειά ίσως και κάποια λεφτά και μετά πάλι από την αρχή !!!



Δηλαδη τι προτεινεις να κανω? Να αλλαξω επεξεργαστη και σκληρο δισκο? 
Μου λες οτι εσενα εκει σου βρωμαει πιο πολυ, για σκληρο και επεξεργαστη? 
Αν βρω φθηνη μητρικη θα αλλαξω παντως.

----------


## Leonardo

Edit: Εκανα ελεγχο τον δισκο και εβγαλε καποιους bad sectors και τους διορθωσα με το hdd regenarator και τωρα, μαλλον, ειναι οκ. Επειδη διελυσα το πισακι και ειμουν ετοιμος να αγορασω μητρικη 40 ευρω μεταχειρισμενη, σκεφτηκα οτι ισως εφταιγε ο δισκος με τους bad sectors που ειχε. Να αγορασω μητρικη 40 ευρω ή να τον ξαναχτισω με τον "νεο" δισκο(ποιες οι πιθανοτητες να ξαναβγαλει bad sectors)?

+ Αν εφταιγε, οντως, ο σκληρος, τοτε αυτα τα 30 ευρω για την μεταχ.μητρικη, να τα δωσω για εναν SSD και να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.

----------


## mikemtb

> εβγαλε καποιους bad sectors και τους διορθωσα με το hdd regenarator.



Σαν να μπαλωνεις λάστιχο αυτοκινήτου μετά απο 100000χλμ ένα πράμα.... 
Αλλαγή 



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Leonardo

> Σαν να μπαλωνεις λάστιχο αυτοκινήτου μετά απο 100000χλμ ένα πράμα.... 
> Αλλαγή 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Οποτε να μην αλλαξω μητρικη με 40 ευρω, αλλα να δοκιμασω εναν SSD. Ξαναχτισιμο υπολογιστη με νεο σκληρο και αν κανει τα ιδια, ο σκληρος δεν θα παει χαμενος.
Η μητρικη απο πυκνωτες και αντιστασεις μια χαρα φαινεται. Παιζει και να μην εχει θεμα.

----------


## selectronic

Αφού ξεκίνησαν τα bad sector στον δίσκο, _μάλλον_ θα συνεχίσουν μέχρι να γεμίσει ο χώρος που υπάρχει στον δίσκο για reallocated sectors και μετά πάπαλα...
Γενικά αν δεις bad sectors στον δίσκο αγοράζεις άλλο.

----------


## nepomuk

Θα μπορουσες να δοκιμασεις μια "Live" διανομη Linux (πχ Ubuntu 32 bit). Aπο το στικακι  θα  μπουταρει το μηχανημα
χωρις σκληρο δισκο πανω , δηλ μονο με τα απολυτως απαραιτητα .
Ετσι θα τσεκαρεις και motherboard και τροφοδοτικο   κτλπ .
Το μηχανακι ειναι παλιο , επομενως  προσεξε τη  συμβατοτητα  του ssd που θα βαλεις
αν ολα πανε  καλα,   αφου ετσι κι αλλοιως  ο σκληρος   δισκος ειναι λιαν προβληματικος.
Καλες δοκιμες .

----------


## paul333

διορθωσες bad sectors μπραβο στην υπομονη σου φιλε αλλα χανεις χωρο τα bad sector τα βαζει σε 
μια γωνια τιποτα αλλο δεν κανεις με το hdd regenarator εδω και εγω με WD 500gb και 
εγω εχω τα 250gb bad sectors θα τον αλλαξω και οχι ξανα WD μακρια να σου πω οτι συνεχεια
θα εχεις BSOD και θα σου κανει freeze.

----------


## Leonardo

Με regenerator εδειχνε οτι τα διορθωσε, αλλα σιγουρα, αν ηταν τοσο απλο, κανεις δεν θα ειχε προβλημα. Να ρωτησω... Αν αυτους τους δισκους τους εχω μονο για ταινιες (αποθηκευση), υπαρχει καποιος κινδυνος, αφου δεν θα τρεχει λειτουργικο, αλλα να τον εχω ως αποθηκευτικο χωρο (μονο για ταινιες)? 
Θα τον ξαναμπιλνταρω χωρις σκληρο, με στικακι (λινουξ) και θα βγαλω πιθανες αιτιες, επειδη, οπως ειπα, μια ανοιγε, μια κολλουσε με κοκκινο λαμπακι επεξεργασιας, πριν καν μπει στο μπαιος... [Ανοιγε μονο οταν εκλεινα  και ανοιγα τον διακοπτη γρηγορα και καπακι πατουσα τον  power button μπροστα για εκκινηση μονο τοτε ανοιγε. Αυτο γινοταν 2-3 φορες ή και παραπανω για να ανοιξει. Αλλες φορες ανοιγε και με την πρωτη].

----------


## nestoras

> [Ανοιγε μονο *οταν εκλεινα  και ανοιγα τον διακοπτη γρηγορα* και *καπακι πατουσα τον  power button* μπροστα για εκκινηση μονο τοτε ανοιγε. *Αυτο γινοταν 2-3 φορες ή και παραπανω για να ανοιξει*. Αλλες φορες ανοιγε και με την πρωτη].



Άστον έτσι για να μην στον κλέβουν κιόλας (immobilizer φάση)...  :Lol: 
Έχω απορία πώς μπόρεσες να βρεις τον συνδυασμό πάντως!

Έχεις πρόβλημα είτε με το τροφοδοτικό σου είτε με τη μητρική σου. Ο δίσκος σίγουρα δε φταίει που δεν ξεκινά κανονικά το μηχάνημα και μη σου πω ότι μπορεί να τον χάλασες κι εσύ ο ίδιος με το άναψε σβήσε.

----------


## Leonardo

Εκανα αυτο με το τροφοδοτικο. Πιο αναλυτικα: Εκλεινα το πισι με το κουμπι του τροφοδοτικου, επειδη με καποιον αλλον τροπο δεν γινοταν, αφου κολλουσε, μετα το ανοιγα στο ον το τροφοδοτικο και κατευθειαν πατουσα το power button και ανοιγε με 2-3 προσπαθειες ή καμια φορα και με την πρωτη, χωρις να το κανω αυτο. Αλλες φορες το εκλεινα απο τροφοδοτικο πατουσα μερικες φορες το κουμπακι power button, το ανοιγα απο πισω και μετα πατουσα παλι το power button. Καπως ετσι τον ανοιγα καθε φορα. Και ολο περισσοτερο "επεφτε" σε αποδοση. 
Βρηκα απο ενα παιδι, μεταχειρισμενη, στα 40 ευρω. Αυτη εδω --> https://www.e-shop.gr/asus-p5q-p-PER.522630 
Αξιζει η αγορα της στα 40ευρω? 
Ειναι 5 ετων μεταχειρισμενη και κλασσικα, λεει οτι ειναι σε καλη κατασταση. Προφανως, για να την ξεφορτωθει, αφου ειναι περασμενης γενιας. 
Να την αγορασω και να δοκιμασω με αυτην να το ξαναχτισω?

----------


## Ste7ios

> Με regenerator εδειχνε οτι τα διορθωσε, αλλα σιγουρα, αν ηταν τοσο απλο, κανεις δεν θα ειχε προβλημα. Να ρωτησω... Αν αυτους τους δισκους τους εχω μονο για ταινιες (αποθηκευση), υπαρχει καποιος κινδυνος, αφου δεν θα τρεχει λειτουργικο, αλλα να τον εχω ως αποθηκευτικο χωρο (μονο για ταινιες)? 
> Θα τον ξαναμπιλνταρω χωρις σκληρο, με στικακι (λινουξ) και θα βγαλω πιθανες αιτιες, επειδη, οπως ειπα, μια ανοιγε, μια κολλουσε με κοκκινο λαμπακι επεξεργασιας, πριν καν μπει στο μπαιος... [Ανοιγε μονο οταν εκλεινα  και ανοιγα τον διακοπτη γρηγορα και καπακι πατουσα τον  power button μπροστα για εκκινηση μονο τοτε ανοιγε. Αυτο γινοταν 2-3 φορες ή και παραπανω για να ανοιξει. Αλλες φορες ανοιγε και με την πρωτη].



Το πρόβλημα δεν διορθώνεται αλλά κουκουλώνεται. Η διαδικασία αυτή απλώς μαρκάρει τα προβληματικά sectors ώστε να μην προσπαθήσει να τα χρησιμοποιήσει το file system.

Όταν αρχίσουν να εμφανίζονται bad sectors συνήθως εμφάνιζονται και άλλα αργότερα. Μετά απο την πρώτη εμφάνιση τους καλό είναι να μην τον εμπιστεύεσαι πια και να τον αντικαταστήσεις το συντομότερο δυνατό.

Αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα τροφοδοσίας ή δεν κλείνει το σύστημα φυσιολογικά μπορείς να έχεις τέτοιες ζημιές...

----------


## selectronic

Και το βασικό τα bad sector εμφανίζονται όταν ο δίσκος πάει να γράψει/διαβάσει κάτι σε ένα sector και δεν μπορεί, οπότε αυτό το κομμάτι της πληροφορίας πάει, χάθηκε. Μπορεί να είναι το 0.01% μιας φωτογραφίας και να μην τρέχει τίποτα, αλλά μπορεί να είναι αυτό το ένα Byte στο Χ πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιείς καθημερινά και από εδώ και πέρα θα κολλάει κάθε φορά που θες να κάνεις πχ save...

Βρήκα bad sector = έχασα αυτό που θα έγραφα πάνω του.

btw 500GB σκληρός με 250GB bad sectors και ΘΑ τον αλλάξεις? Χαράς το κουράγιο σου φίλε μου!  :Blink:

----------

mikemtb (06-12-18)

----------


## Leonardo

Ηα τους αλλαξω, φυσικα. Προς το παρον τους εχω για προσωρινη αποθηκευση καποιων ταινιων, μεχρι να παρω αλλον δισκο (καινιυργιο) και να τα περασω εκει. Ευχομαι να μην γινει κατι μεχρι να αγορασω τον καινουριο. 

Λετε να παω εξωτερικο στα 4τερα ή εσωτερικο και με θηκη να τον κανω εξωτερικο; Φοβαμαι οτι οι εσωτερικοι βγαζουν πιο ευκολα  bad sectors  απο τους εξωτερικους. Ας πουμε, ειχα δει καποιες αξιολογησεις εσωτερικων δισκων (WD) που ελεγαν οτι μολις τους αγορασαν, εβγαλαν κατευθειαν bad sectors, ενω για τους εξωτερικους δεν εχω δει καποια αρνητικα σχολια. Λενε ολοι οτι τους αντεχουν περισσοτερο. Παιζει ρολο και η μαρκα, σιγουρα. Τι λετε να παρω στα 4γιγα (αποθ.χωρος)?

----------


## mikemtb

> Ηα τους αλλαξω, φυσικα. Προς το παρον τους εχω για προσωρινη αποθηκευση καποιων ταινιων, μεχρι να παρω αλλον δισκο (καινιυργιο) και να τα περασω εκει. Ευχομαι να μην γινει κατι μεχρι να αγορασω τον καινουριο. 
> 
> Λετε να παω εξωτερικο στα 4τερα ή εσωτερικο και με θηκη να τον κανω εξωτερικο; Φοβαμαι οτι οι εσωτερικοι βγαζουν πιο ευκολα  bad sectors  απο τους εξωτερικους. Ας πουμε, ειχα δει καποιες αξιολογησεις εσωτερικων δισκων (WD) που ελεγαν οτι μολις τους αγορασαν, εβγαλαν κατευθειαν bad sectors, ενω για τους εξωτερικους δεν εχω δει καποια αρνητικα σχολια. Λενε ολοι οτι τους αντεχουν περισσοτερο. Παιζει ρολο και η μαρκα, σιγουρα. Τι λετε να παρω στα 4γιγα (αποθ.χωρος)?



Μου έχει μείνει ένας 4 giga 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, αν χρειάζεσαι φορητότητα,  πάρε εξωτερικό κατευθείαν.  
Όσο για τα 4 η 2 η 1 η 8 , αυτό το ξέρει μόνο η τσέπη σου, τι να σου πούμε για αυτό 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Εσωτερικοί - εξωτερικοί, ίδιοι δίσκοι είναι. Η μόνη διαφορά βρίσκεται στο bridge του κουτιού με τα bus που δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει απευθείας (natively) όπως FireWire, USB, Thunderbolt...

Αν δεν χρειάζεσαι φορητότητα δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να πάρεις εξωτερικό και να έχεις επιπλέον κόστος (και μικρότερη απόδοση σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις).

----------


## nick1974

> Ηα τους αλλαξω, φυσικα. Προς το παρον τους εχω για προσωρινη αποθηκευση καποιων ταινιων, μεχρι να παρω αλλον δισκο (καινιυργιο) και να τα περασω εκει. Ευχομαι να μην γινει κατι μεχρι να αγορασω τον καινουριο. 
> 
> Λετε να παω εξωτερικο στα 4τερα ή εσωτερικο και με θηκη να τον κανω εξωτερικο; Φοβαμαι οτι οι εσωτερικοι βγαζουν πιο ευκολα  bad sectors  απο τους εξωτερικους. Ας πουμε, ειχα δει καποιες αξιολογησεις εσωτερικων δισκων (WD) που ελεγαν οτι μολις τους αγορασαν, εβγαλαν κατευθειαν bad sectors, ενω για τους εξωτερικους δεν εχω δει καποια αρνητικα σχολια. Λενε ολοι οτι τους αντεχουν περισσοτερο. Παιζει ρολο και η μαρκα, σιγουρα. Τι λετε να παρω στα 4γιγα (αποθ.χωρος)?



οι δισκοι ειναι δισκοι, ειτε τους βαλεις σε κουτι για να γινουν εξωτερικοι ειτε μεσα σε ενα pc.
κι απο και και περα φυσικα  πιο ευαισθητοι ειναι οταν τους κουβαλας σε τσαντες και τους πετας δεξια κι αριστερα παρα μεσα σε ενα pc, ΑΛΛΑ, αυτο που λες εχει μια λογικη επειδη πολυς κοσμος που δεν εχει επαφη.με το αντικειμενο  και ειιτε δε δινει σημασια ειτε εμπιστευεται τους "πωλητες" αγοραζει σκουπιδοτροφοδοτικα απ το γυφτικο παζαρι (τυπου deer, turbox και του κολου τα ενιαμερα) οπου εκει βεβαια  ενας δισκος σπανια την παλευει ( αποδεδειγμενα 100%το πρωτο πραμα που θα καταστρεψει ενα σκουπιδοτροφοδοτικο ειναι οι μηχανικοι σκληροι).
Ετσι με ενα τετοιο "τροφοδοτικο" οι εσωτερικοι δισκοι που τροφοδοτουνται απ ευθειας φυσικα γινονται πιο ευαλωτοι (το θεμα εκει δεν ειναι βεβαια να κανεις το δισκο εξωτερικο αλλα να πεταξεις αμεσα το κατ ονομα τροφοδοτικο στον καδο ανακυκλωσης που επρεπε να παει κατ ευθειαν απ την παραγωγη χωρις να μεσολαβησουν ραφια πωλησης και θυματα που το αγορασαν, και να παρεις ενα κανονικο τροφοδοτικο κανονικης.μαρκας της προκοπης)
Σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη περιπτωση οι δισκοι ειναι δισκοι με τη διαφορα οτι αν τον εχεις φορητο προφανως εχει μεγαλυτερη μηχανικη καταπονηση.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Leonardo

Οχι, ο δισκος αυτος με τις ταινιες θα βρισκεται σε σταθερο σημειο και δεν θα μεταφερεται πολυ, αν αυτο εννοειτε  με τη λεξη φορητοτητα. Α ηθελα εναν για να τον κουβαλαω μαζι μου, θα επερνα εξωτερικο. Αυτο με τις ταινιες θα ειναι σε σταθερο σημειο και δεν θα μετακινειται και η βαση του enclosure ειναι τετοια, ωστε να στεκεται με αβδη ορθιο και σταθερο και ειναι βολικο αυτο. Γι' αυτο σκεφτομουν να παρω για αυτο τον λογο εσωτερικο μεσα σε  enclosure και να βρισκεται σε σταθερο σημειο στην TV ή καπου αλλου. 
Φυσικα και για λογους φορητοτητας θα επαιρνα εξωτερικο ή καποιον SSD, 500γιγα ή 1τερα. Βγηκαν κατι μικροι, σαν στικακια ειναι.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Aυτοι οι μικροί σαν στικάκι M2 δεν έχουν sata σύνδεση Χρειάζονται και τον αντίστοιχο σύνδεσμο στον υπολογιστή. Έχει  τέτοιο σύνδεσμο ο υπολογιστής σου?
Επισεις η τιμή ξεφεύγει. Συνήθως αυτοί χρησιμοποιούνται για την εκκίνηση και το λειτουργικό, ενώ η αποθήκευση γίνεται σε μηχανικούς δίσκους.
Επισεις (από πείρα το λέω) όσοι ssd μου έχουν βγει εκτός εγγύησης οι περισσότεροι μου άφησαν χρόνους στα καλά καθούμενα. Δεν έχω πείρα από τους νέους της τριετίας. Ο μηχανικός τουλάχιστον δείχνει ότι κάποια στιγμή έχει το πρόβλημα. Ο άλλος είναι μπαμ και κάτω.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

χωρις να χαρακτηριστει διαφημηση , βλεπω και στο στη σχολη να τσακονωνται για το θεμα των τροφοδωτικων θα ηθελα να μαθουμε ποια ειναι τα καλα οταν χτιζουμε ενα συστημα.

----------


## nepomuk

Χωρις διαφημιση να συνηγορησω οτι ενα ελαττωματικο τροφοδοτικο "σιγοτρωει" σκληρους μηχανικους.
Πχ κλαιω ακομα τους  3 seagate  x 1 terra  που σιγα σιγα εβγαλε αχρηστους ενα  υποτιθεται καπως "επωνυμο"
Sharkoon ,με αποσπωμενα καλωδια  τρομαρα του.Αντιθετως ανωνυμα αυτα  που πηγαιναν μαζι με  ανωνυμο "κουτι"
ζουν και βασιλευουν.
Ξεκινησα τη "καρριερα"  μου με ενα θυμαμαι εντελως "πλαστικο" Amstrad 1512 χωρις  σκληρο βεβαια και τα πηγαμε
Ζαχαρη μεχρι να πουληθει .Για την ιστορια  Αλαν Σουγκαρ  λεγοταν ο ιδιορυθμος  ιδρυτης της Amstrad.
Με τα δικα μου συναρμολογουμενα  στη συνεχεια  τα  εχω δει  ολα με  τα  τροφοδοτικα.
Για να μη το κουραζουμε , για Ηλεκτρονικους  με  ακριβα  γουστα  πχ  πουρα Cohiba , Dom Perignon ,
Remy Martin Cognac κτλπ , οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος  απο Seasonic ειναι συμβιβασμος .
Εκει που σταματανε τα τροφοδοτικα  ( τα  αλλα )   ξεκινανε  τα Seasonic και ξερο Ψωμι.

----------


## nestoras

> χωρις να χαρακτηριστει διαφημηση , βλεπω και στο στη σχολη να τσακονωνται για το θεμα των τροφοδωτικων θα ηθελα να μαθουμε ποια ειναι τα καλα οταν χτιζουμε ενα συστημα.



Πάρε μια ζυγαριά και ξεκίνα να ζυγίζεις τα τροφοδοτικά. Εντελώς τυχαία θα δεις ότι τα καλύτερα τροφοδοτικά είναι και βαρύτερα.

----------


## nick1974

evga, seasonic, superflower, thermaltake,   corsair, κτλ κτλ κτλ 
γενικα τα καλα τροφοδοτικα φαινονται κι απο το βαρος τη συσκευασια, την προσεγμενη κατασκευη τα παρελκομενα και φυσικα πανω απ ολα απ την τιμη.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> evga, seasonic, superflower, thermaltake,   corsair, κτλ κτλ κτλ 
> γενικα τα καλα τροφοδοτικα φαινονται κι απο το βαρος τη συσκευασια, την προσεγμενη κατασκευη τα παρελκομενα και φυσικα πανω απ ολα απ την τιμη.



Νίκο, η enermax παίζει ακόμη; Έχω καμιά 10αρια χρόνια να πάρω τροφοδοτικό...  :Very Happy:

----------


## nick1974

> Νίκο, η enermax παίζει ακόμη; Έχω καμιά 10αρια χρόνια να πάρω τροφοδοτικό...



φυσικα και παιζει, κι οχι απλα παιζει αλλα παραπαιζει, απλα δεν εγραψα ολες τις καλες μαρκες, απλα ενδεικτικα ανεφερα μερικες για να καταλαβουν πως πρεπει να ειναι ενα κανονικο τροφοδοτικο. (προσωπικα ειμαι φαν της evga και της corsair αλλα ειναι προσωπικο βιτσιο συμπαθειας στις εν λογο εταιριες λογω καποιων καλων πολιτικων τους κι οχι για κατι αλλο)
μαλιστα η enermax αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι κατασκευαστες (ελαχιστοι ειναι πραγματικα κατασκευαστες απ αυτους. Η superflower ειναι κι αυτοι κατασκευαστες και νομιζω κι η evga και η coolermaster, και αν δεν κανω λαθος το corsair που εχω το φτιαχνει η enermax)

Γενικα πολλα απ τα καλα τροφοδοτικα εχουν και 10 χρονια εγγυηση

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Leonardo

> Έχει  τέτοιο σύνδεσμο ο υπολογιστής σου?
> Επισεις η τιμή ξεφεύγει. Συνήθως αυτοί χρησιμοποιούνται για την εκκίνηση και το λειτουργικό, ενώ η αποθήκευση γίνεται σε μηχανικούς δίσκους.
> Επισεις (από πείρα το λέω) όσοι ssd μου έχουν βγει εκτός εγγύησης οι περισσότεροι μου άφησαν χρόνους στα καλά καθούμενα. Ο μηχανικός τουλάχιστον δείχνει ότι κάποια στιγμή έχει το πρόβλημα. Ο άλλος είναι μπαμ και κάτω.



Το ξερω οτι οι ssd χρησιμοποιουνται για ταχυτητα(λειτουργικο και προγραμματα) και οι μηχανικοι ως "αποθηκη". Ο υπολογιστης με το 775 σοκετ, δεν πιστευω να υποστηριζει τετοιους. Θα του βαλω μηχανικο.

[QUOTE=ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ;859336]χωρις να χαρακτηριστει διαφημηση , βλεπω και στο στη σχολη να τσακονωνται για το θεμα των τροφοδωτικων θα ηθελα να μαθουμε ποια ειναι τα καλα οταν χτιζουμε ενα συστημα.[/QUOTE

Παλια αγοραζα τροφοδοτικα της chieftec (παν και ερχονται). 
Τωρα, τα καλα πιστευω οτι ειναι της thermaltake, coolermaster, seasonic, corsair κ.ο.κ. Αυτο που λενε για το βαρος, μαλλον ισχυει... Υπαρχει ενα της coolermaster, καπου στα 1000-1200 watt νομιζω, που το φτιαχνει εργοστασιο στην Ιαπωνια, η οποια φτιαχνει προιοντα για την NASA...και, πραγματικα, το τροφοδοτικο αυτο ζυγιζει αρκετα. Αρα, το βαρος παιζει ρολο, οπως και σε πολλες αλλες συσκευες. Για παραδειγμα πηρα ενα πικαπ επαγγελματικο της technics και ειναι παρα πολυ βαρυ, γιαυτο και ειναι πανακριβο στην αγορα.

----------


## selectronic

> ...Ο υπολογιστης με το 775 σοκετ, δεν πιστευω να υποστηριζει τετοιους...



 :Confused1: 

H P5Q3 μου έχει γράψει 20.5TB (Total Host Writes) στον SSD μου, 33.000 ώρες λειτουργίας...

----------


## nick1974

> Το ξερω οτι οι ssd χρησιμοποιουνται για ταχυτητα(λειτουργικο και προγραμματα) και οι μηχανικοι ως "αποθηκη". Ο υπολογιστης με το 775 σοκετ, δεν πιστευω να υποστηριζει τετοιους. Θα του βαλω μηχανικο.



οταν ειχα 775 ειχα ηδη τον τριτο μου ssd  :Tongue2: 
Ειδικα σε ενα τοσο παλιο συστημα ο μονος τροπος να του δωσεις λιγο παραταση ζωης και να μη νοιωθεις οτι σερνεται εντελως ειναι ο ssd


σχετικα με chieftech δε θα το σχολιασω  :Tongue2:

----------


## nepomuk

> H P5Q3 μου έχει γράψει 20.5TB (Total Host Writes) στον SSD μου, 33.000 ώρες λειτουργίας...





Φοραει το P45 , θυμαμαι μια  asus  με το P35 , p5K , που δεν τα καταφερε να συνεργαστει με  εναν sandisk 120 gb ,
παρμενο απο sony ultrabook .Τον εβλεπε μεν , δεν μπουταριζε  δε  .Καλου κακου δοκιμαζουμε.
Οσον αφορα  τα  τροφοδοτικα  και ξεφευγοντας  απο αυτα  των υψηλων επιδοσεων που σηκωνουν 3 βαρβατες
καρτες γραφικων κτλπ , για εφαρμογες γραφειου τι προτεινεται ;
Ενα επωνυμο μηχανακι πχ, Dell , HP  , Lenovo συγχρονο ,που βλεπουμε σε μια τραπεζα , λογιστηριο κτλπ , τι
τροφοδοτικο φοραει ;Για οικιακη χρηση ενα μηχανακι σε ρολο Media Player , που θα κανει μια TV  smart ,
ποσο βαρυ πρεπει να ειναι το τροφοδοτικο του;

----------


## selectronic

> ...Φοραει το P45 , θυμαμαι μια  asus  με το P35 , p5K , που δεν τα καταφερε να συνεργαστει με  εναν sandisk 120 gb ,
> παρμενο απο sony ultrabook .Τον εβλεπε μεν , δεν μπουταριζε  δε  .Καλου κακου δοκιμαζουμε...



Δεν είμαι εξπέρ στα PC αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω που κολλάει το Northbridge (επικοινωνία CPU-RAM) με τον SSD...
Οι σκληροί μιλάνε στο Sourthbridge (πχ ICH10R για Ρ45 ή ICH9R για Ρ35) μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου SATA, στην περίπτωσή μας SATA II και στα δύο chipset.
Το αν ο δίσκος είναι μηχανικός ή SSD δεν παίζει ρόλο, το μόνο "πρόβλημα" είναι ότι ένας SATA III δίσκος θα πιάσει μόνο SATA II ταχύτητες (300MΒ/s) σε μητρική με SATA II controller.

Από ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο Google, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει θέμα με P35 και SSD...

----------


## makocer

> Δεν είμαι εξπέρ στα PC αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω που κολλάει το Northbridge (επικοινωνία CPU-RAM) με τον SSD...
> Οι σκληροί μιλάνε στο Sourthbridge (πχ ICH10R για Ρ45 ή ICH9R για Ρ35) μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου SATA, στην περίπτωσή μας SATA II και στα δύο chipset.
> Το αν ο δίσκος είναι μηχανικός ή SSD δεν παίζει ρόλο, το μόνο "πρόβλημα" είναι ότι ένας SATA III δίσκος θα πιάσει μόνο SATA II ταχύτητες (300MΒ/s) σε μητρική με SATA II controller.
> 
> Από ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο Google, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει θέμα με P35 και SSD...



και πολυ σωστα τα λες - το μονο θεμα ειναι να υποστηριζει AHCI στο bios (κατα κανονα ναι) και μετα το λειτουργικο (απο win7 s1 και πανω) αναλαμβανει trim κλπ

----------


## Panoss

> όσοι ssd μου έχουν βγει εκτός εγγύησης οι περισσότεροι μου άφησαν χρόνους στα καλά καθούμενα.



Ωχ τη βάψαμε  :W00t: ! Νόμιζα ότι οι SSD είχαν φτάσει περίπου στο ίδιο επίπεδο αξιοπιστίας με τους μηχανικούς...
Μάλλον όχι ε;
(πάντως εδώ λέει ότι είναι μεγαλύτερης αντοχής οι SSD)

----------


## Ste7ios

Σε καμία περίπτωση όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά των SSD δεν μπορούν να αντικαστήσουν αυτά των HDD. Προς το παρόν η κάθε τεχνολογία έχει συγκεκριμένο πεδίο χρήσης.

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ σε αυτό το document της HP για τους δίσκους της. Αν και μπορεί να υπάρχουν μικροδιαφορές σε σχέση με άλλους κατασκευαστές, δίνει μια πολύ καλή εικόνα για τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, τις ιδιαιτερότητες τους.

https://support.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/pub...r_na-c03312456

Πολύ σημαντικό το retention (πόσο διατηρεί τα δεδομένα).

----------

nestoras (09-12-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

Επίσης: https://www.wepc.com/tips/ssd-reliability/

----------


## nick1974

> Ωχ τη βάψαμε ! Νόμιζα ότι οι SSD είχαν φτάσει περίπου στο ίδιο επίπεδο αξιοπιστίας με τους μηχανικούς...
> Μάλλον όχι ε;
> (πάντως εδώ λέει ότι είναι μεγαλύτερης αντοχής οι SSD)



οι ssd εχουν φτασει σε εξαιρετικο επιπεδο ΑΛΛΑ για πολλους λογους αν μιλαμε για αποθηκευση αρχειων αυτο που εξακολουθει να ειναι το καλυτερο μεσο ειναι οι μηχανικοι δισκοι.
Φυσικα αν εχεις λιγα πραγματα (πχ 1Τ) δεν ειναι προβλημα να εχεις απλως ενα ssd για ολα. (Υποτειθεται κρατας backup ε?  :Boo hoo!:  ) αλλα αν εχεις 5-10 Τ δεδομενα τοτε οι μηχανικοι ειναι ακομα μονοδρομος.

----------


## Ste7ios

Οι SSD είναι ακατάλληλοι για αποθήκευση ανεξαρτήτου μεγέθους καθώς χάνουν τα δεδομένα τους όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούνται για μεγάλα διαστήματα ανάλογα τη θερμοκρασία στην οποία λειτουργούν και μένουν χωρίς τροφοδοσία.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/9248/...data-retention

Τα backup είναι απαραίτητα (έτσι και αλλιώς).

----------


## Ste7ios

> Επισεις (από πείρα το λέω) όσοι ssd μου έχουν βγει εκτός εγγύησης οι περισσότεροι μου άφησαν χρόνους στα καλά καθούμενα. Δεν έχω πείρα από τους νέους της τριετίας. Ο μηχανικός τουλάχιστον δείχνει ότι κάποια στιγμή έχει το πρόβλημα. Ο άλλος είναι μπαμ και κάτω.



Τι SSD ήταν αυτοί; Το λογισμικό που τους συνόδευε δεν είχε δώσει καμία ένδειξη, κάποιο alert?

----------


## Leonardo

Γι αυτο ολοι χρησιμοποιουν τους SSD για μπουταρισμα και HDD για αποθηκευτικο χωρο. 
Εχω ακουσει οτι σε περιπτωση που παθει κατι ο μηχανικος σκληρος, υπαρχει ενας τροπος ειδικος για ανακτηση δεδομενων που δεν σωζονται με απλα προγραμματα ανακτησης δεδομενων, που τους βαζουν σε καταψηξη ή τους αφηνουν εξω στο κρυο στους - βαθμους και με καποιον τροπο τα σωζουν,  ενω στους SSD απλα "καιγεται",  αφου εχουν παρομοια φιλοσοφια με τα φλασακια-USB. Αν κανω λαθος, διορθωστε με.

[Αυτο με τον σκληρο στην καταψυξη το ειχα ακουσει απο τον ξα μου που ειναι Ηλεκτρονικος. Πως λειτουργει αυτη η διαδικασια, αληθεια;] ..αν λειτουργει.

----------


## Ste7ios

Οι SSD χρησιμοποιούνται όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη για ταχύτητα. Η χρήση σαν δίσκος συστήματος είναι συνηθισμένη εφαρμογή σε consumer προϊόντα δίνοντας τους άλλον αέρα...

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι να κάνεις data recovery από HDD αλλά είναι πολύ ακριβή υπόθεση και καθόλου απαραίτητη αν τηρείς backups.

----------


## nick1974

> [Αυτο με τον σκληρο στην καταψυξη το ειχα ακουσει απο τον ξα μου που ειναι Ηλεκτρονικος. Πως λειτουργει αυτη η διαδικασια, αληθεια;] ..αν λειτουργει.





Κυκλοφορει ακομα αυτο ?  :Lol: 
Γενικα στα early 90s καναμε και πιστευαμε πολλες μλκιες  :Tongue2:  (απο το οτι αν βαλεις μια καρφιτσα σε "ειδικο σημειο" στο κουμπι του  booble boble θα δινει συνεχεια διαμαντοπιστα μεχρι οτι αν τα μεσανυχτα γραψεις 666 με κραγιον στον καθρεφτη θα καλεσεις το διαβολο  :hahahha: ) Μια απ αυτες ηταν και οτι ενας πεθαμενος σκληρος θα σωθει αν τον βαλεις στην καταψυξη (κποιος ακομα χειροτερα τον κολλησε σε ενα μαγνητη "για να φυλαξει τα δεδομενα" οπως ειχε πει  :hahahha: )
Υπαρχουν τροποι ανοιγματος δισκου που απαιτουν ΚΑΙ χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες (αλλα και ενα εξειδικευμενο εργαστηριο που να ανοιγει σκληρους  :Tongue2: ) αλλα ειναι κατι τελειως διαφορετικο απ το "να βαλεις το δισκο στην καταψυξη"  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

Και το σωστό backup ποιο είναι; Τα γράφουμε σε ένα HDD που δεν χρησιμοποιούμε;

----------


## Leonardo

> Κυκλοφορει ακομα αυτο ? 
> Γενικα στα early 90s καναμε και πιστευαμε πολλες μλκιες  (απο το οτι αν βαλεις μια καρφιτσα σε "ειδικο σημειο" στο κουμπι του  booble boble θα δινει συνεχεια διαμαντοπιστα μεχρι οτι αν τα μεσανυχτα γραψεις 666 με κραγιον στον καθρεφτη θα καλεσεις το διαβολο ) Μια απ αυτες ηταν και οτι ενας πεθαμενος σκληρος θα σωθει αν τον βαλεις στην καταψυξη (κποιος ακομα χειροτερα τον κολλησε σε ενα μαγνητη "για να φυλαξει τα δεδομενα" οπως ειχε πει )
> Υπαρχουν τροποι ανοιγματος δισκου που απαιτουν ΚΑΙ χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες (αλλα και ενα εξειδικευμενο εργαστηριο που να ανοιγει σκληρους ) αλλα ειναι κατι τελειως διαφορετικο απ το "να βαλεις το δισκο στην καταψυξη"



Εχουν σωθει σημαντικα δεδομενα με αυτον τον τροπο. Φυσικα, αυτο μου το ειχαν πει οταν πηγαινα δημοτικο, αν θυμαμαι καλα. Τωρα, ισως ανακαλυφθηκαν και αλλοι τροποι. Δεν προκειτε να το δοκιμασω, το μονο σιγουρο, αλλα ειπα μονο να το αναφερω ως σχολιο. Αυτα, ας τα αναλαβουν οι ειδικοι σε εξιδεικευμενα εργαστηρια για τετοιους λογους (αν ειναι σημαντικα δεδομενα).

[Και εγω οταν το ακουσα, γελασα στην αρχη] 😂





> Και το σωστό backup ποιο είναι; Τα γράφουμε σε ένα HDD που δεν χρησιμοποιούμε;



Προσωπικα, αν ηταν σημαντικα δεδομενα, θα τα ειχα ανα 2 δισκους. 
Προτιμω να αγοραζω (2) δισκους π.χ.των 2 τερα καθε φοραν, μαζι με δισκο για backup (αν τα δεδομενα ειναι σημαντικα) και οχι 2 των 4 ή και παραπανω τερα. Αν περιπτωση που γινει κατι θα εχεις μικροτερη απωλεια και θα εχεις για ανακτηση μικροτερο ογκο δεδομενων, σε περιπτωση που παθει κατι ο ενας δισκος. Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου. Εσυ, φυσικα, μπορεις να παρεις οτι μεγεθη σε εξηπηρετουν. Δινω μια γνωμη.

[Ή μπορεις να τα αποθηκευεις και σε καποιο cloud/drive, αλλα δεν ξερω τι περιορισμους εκει]

----------


## Ste7ios

1. Χρησιμοποιείς λογισμικό που κάνει backup και όχι απλή αντιγραφή αρχείων. Διάφορα δεδομένα δεν μπορούν να ληφθούν backup ή δεν είναι έγκυρα μετά το restore. Απαιτούνται επιπλέον μηχανισμοί ή διαδικασίες για να ληφθούν σωστά.

Ένας τέτοιος μηχανισμός στα Windows είναι το VSS (Volume Shadow Copy) που χρησιμοποιείται από διάφορα λογισμικά (π.χ. SQL Server).

Γενικά όταν εγκαθιστούμε κάτι, καλό είμαι να ενημερωθούμε και πως το κάνουμε backup & restore απο το documentation του. Ακόμη και για το κάθε OS που χρησιμοποιούμε.

Η εγγενής υποστήριξη του λειτουργικού συστήματος συνήθως είναι αρκετή για τους περισσότερους αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις πιο εξειδικευμένες. Π.χ. Το Backup and Restore (Windows 7) και File History των Windows 10 ή το macOS Time Machine.

2. Αποφασίζεις πόσο σημαντικά είναι τα δεδομένα σου, πόσο θα σου κοστίσει η απώλεια τους και πόσο συχνά τροποποιούνται για να καθορίσεις την στρατηγική που θα ακολουθήσεις στο backup.

3. Ένας εξωτερικός δίσκος για backup = κανένας. Πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 2 ώστε να μην έχεις single point of failure. Μπορείς να χάσεις τον δίσκο ή τα δεδομένα απο πολλές αιτίες. Αστοχία υλικού, βλάβη, bug, κακόβουλο λογισμικό, χειριστικο λάθος, και η λίστα είναι ατελείωτη...

4. Το backup καλό είναι να είναι κρυπτογραφημένο κυρίως για την περίπτωση κλοπής.


Παράδειγμα:

Ο υπολογιστής περιέχει όλη τη ζωή μου. Αναμνήσεις, δουλειά, οικονομικές συναλλαγές, όλα είναι εκεί μέσα, εξαρτώνται απο τον υπολογιστή.

Για το backup χρησιμοποιώ τρεις δίσκους. Ο ένας βρίσκεται πάντα εκτός κατοικίας, ο δεύτερος συνδέεται κάθε μήνα περίπου, και ο τρίτος είναι συνέχεια συνδεδεμένος ώστε να χάσω αλλαγές το πολύ μισής ώρας.

Κάποια αρχεία που πρέπει να είναι προσβάσιμα συνεχώς βρίσκονται κρυπτογραφημένα στο cloud και συγχρονίζουν με υπολογιστή, tablet, κλπ.

Εννοείται οι κωδικοί που ξεκλειδώνουν όλα αυτά είναι δύσκολοι, pass phrases βασικά, μίξη πεζών, κεφαλαίων, αριθμών, και συμβόλων...

----------


## Panoss

Οκ. 
Αυτά όμως χρειάζονται μερικές ζωές, μία δεν φτάνει.

----------


## Ste7ios

Καθόλου. Πάνω από 15’ δεν χρειάζεσαι στα Windows.

https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/...dows-7-backup/


Σε macOS αρκεί να συνδέσεις έναν εξωτερικό...



Αν δεν πάρεις τα μέτρα σου είναι θέμα χρόνου να χάσεις κάτι σημαντικό. Και όσο περισσότερα μέτρα πάρεις τόσο το καλύτερο.

Θυμάμαι τότε που έχασα δυο εξωτερικούς καθώς σε μια αναβάθμιση όταν μπήκε προβληματικός driver που είχε bug με ένα συγκεκριμένο bridge εξωτερικού... Βάζω τον πρώτο και χάθηκαν όλα. Μέχρι να καταλάβω τι παιζόταν έβαλα και τον δεύτερο... Πάει και αυτός... Καλά που υπήρχε και ένας τρίτος.

Αν δεν έχεις τίποτα εννοείται δεν χρειάζεται να μπεις στον κόπο...

----------


## Leonardo

Παιδια, ας γραψει καποιος τι ειναι ακριβως οι bad sectors, πως δημιουργουνται, γιατι δημιουργουνται, κ.ο.κ., αν δεν βαριεται, φυσικα. Δεν το λεω για μενα, γενικοτερα, ας υπαρχει.

----------


## matthew

Δες για τους συμβατικούς δίσκους (HDD) αναλυτικά εδώ: https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopi...=21628&start=0

----------


## Ste7ios

https://www.howtogeek.com/173463/bad...n-do-about-it/

Όσο για το S.M.A.R.T. δεν είναι πάντα αξιόπιστο. Μου έχει τύχει δυο φορές να έχει ο δίσκος πρόβλημα και να ρίχνει στα καλά καθούμενα φρεναρίσματα και να μην έχει εμφανιστεί ούτε ένα σφάλμα μέχρι που έγινε υπερβολικά έντονο το πρόβλημα.

Ευτυχώς πείρα το μάθημα μου με τον πρώτο και ο δεύτερος αντικαταστάθηκε άμεσα.

Όπως πάντα:

Backup, του backup, ω backup...

----------


## thanasis 1

Ξεθαβω αυτο το θεμα για μια ερωτηση πανω σε εναν υπολογιστη γραφειου ενος φιλου.
Ο υπολογιστης απ οτι μου ειπε δεν μπουταρει,μου εστειλε ενα βιντεο με το προβλημα.

https://streamable.com/6pmjz

Μου ειπε οτι το σταθερο αναμενο led ειναι το power on και αυτο που βρισκεται απο κατω του και αναβοσβηνει ειναι του σκληρου δισκου.
Οπως θα ακουσετε μετα το αναβοσβημα του led του σκληρου κανει το χαρακτηριστικο beep.
Οταν μου πει και ποια ειναι η μητρικη θα ανοιξω θεμα στις επισκευες,απλα μπορει καποιος να αναγνωρισει πανω σε τι μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα?

----------

